# waxed the tiller and weather cold air



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

This isn't much but thought I would put it on.

TILLER STUFF

Rob


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Where do you live? I would like to attach something to my doors to keep the cold air out, I would forget and it would come crashing down on my head. Do you heat your shop? I built from a kit a double barrel wood stove that works great. My shop is 3000 sq ft. When I know it's going to get in the teens I build a fire shut the doors and the next morning it's still cozy. Merry Christmas


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Rick I live in Two Rivers, Wisconsin and it has an overhead natural gas heater.

The garage is 24' x 24' with an addition on the back thats 26' x 30', so its kind of a 30 x 50.

Then I have another one 30' x 50' thats straight across from this one, its not heated. Its got concrete between the two so I can run stuff back and forth, like I just did with the cherry picker, put the tiller in storage for the winter.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Where do you get the wood Rick? Woodstoves are really nice, the heat from them is warmer it seems.

Rob


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

That is a great idea with the coffee container. I usually put a brick, block, or log under the shaft and then cover the head with an old towel.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks GF.

Rob


----------

